# Bad Spackle/Patch Job- Repair



## Mstrlucky74 (Jan 19, 2013)

I would like to try an attempt fixing this myself and not just paint over it. The one pic just looks like the spackle was not sanded/feathered down all the way, is that correct? Should I just try and palm sand it? How should I approach it?

The other pic looks like a patch that was done pretty poorly. Not really sure where to start with that one. Thanks a lot!!


----------



## Mstrlucky74 (Jan 19, 2013)

Anyone? Just trying to get ideas/advice before I hire someone instead. I'm handy just don't know the right approach here. Thanks


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Judging by the crack in the second pic you have plaster walls. And i cant tell if it's just roller stipple or a very fine texture- but getting the texture matched is the hardest part.

The first pic looks like a small crack/ imperfection in the plaster, and the second a patch that was not fanned out with mud enough.

in both cases take a wide blade and drywall compound and fan out, sand smooth, and probably have to roll on paint a number of times to build up the texture to be similar. If you are real picky- it wont be easy to match. 
Then paint the whole wall.


----------



## Mstrlucky74 (Jan 19, 2013)

Brushjockey said:


> Judging by the crack in the second pic you have plaster walls. And i cant tell if it's just roller stipple or a very fine texture- but getting the texture matched is the hardest part.
> 
> The first pic looks like a small crack/ imperfection in the plaster, and the second a patch that was not fanned out with mud enough.
> 
> ...


Thanks Brush. The first pic is like that along the entire wall. To me I looks like sparkle over the seam where the Sheetrock meets but it was not sanded down all the way. We are planning on painting the entire wall and a diff color so we will prime it . Was just wondering how to reduce the appearance of be bad space and patch job. Thanks


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Mstrlucky74 said:


> Thanks Brush. The first pic is like that along the entire wall. To me I looks like sparkle over the seam where the Sheetrock meets but it was not sanded down all the way. We are planning on painting the entire wall and a diff color so we will prime it . Was just wondering how to reduce the appearance of be bad space and patch job. Thanks


Do you know it's rock and not plaster? When was the house built?


----------



## Mstrlucky74 (Jan 19, 2013)

Brushjockey said:


> Do you know it's rock and not plaster? When was the house built?


It's def rock. Why? Thanks Brush


----------



## cdaniels (Dec 27, 2012)

Tear out the walls and start over.....Just kidding. They can be feathered out with joint compound like BJ said.Looks like it was rolled with a 3/4 inch nap.


----------



## Mstrlucky74 (Jan 19, 2013)

cdaniels said:


> Tear out the walls and start over.....Just kidding. They can be feathered out with joint compound like BJ said.Looks like it was rolled with a 3/4 inch nap.


Holy [email protected] me for a sec:thumbsup:

So should compound be put over it as is or should I first sand it down some then apply compound? Also should we use 3/4" nap to roll? Thanks CD


----------



## cdaniels (Dec 27, 2012)

Sorry I scared you...lol...joking with BJ....I would try to sand it as much as you can but it will be hard to do since it's been painted.But sand....skim...repeat until smooth.The wider you feather it out the better.I'm not sure about the nap it is hard to match the texture looks like it was painted really heavy.You might have to experiment with a 3/4 over the patch.


----------



## Mstrlucky74 (Jan 19, 2013)

cdaniels said:


> Sorry I scared you...lol...joking with BJ....I would try to sand it as much as you can but it will be hard to do since it's been painted.But sand....skim...repeat until smooth.The wider you feather it out the better.I'm not sure about the nap it is hard to match the texture looks like it was painted really heavy.You might have to experiment with a 3/4 over the patch.


No problem... That was right up my alley..lol. Really appreciate the advice.... Much needed


----------



## wrongdave (Dec 19, 2012)

I would get out the belt sander and start by taking it down to the level of the rest of the wall, then work from there. Especially that square patch in the 2nd pic. But that's just me.


----------



## cdaniels (Dec 27, 2012)

wrongdave said:


> I would get out the belt sander and start by taking it down to the level of the rest of the wall, then work from there. Especially that square patch in the 2nd pic. But that's just me.


You would burn through that drywall in like ten secs.Use 150 by hand.


----------



## wrongdave (Dec 19, 2012)

cdaniels said:


> You would burn through that drywall in like ten secs.Use 150 by hand.


Oh come on, I'm an artist with a belt sander. 
Plus, I'd rather fill a low spot then have to feather a high spot, especially one sticking out that far.


----------



## HandiMandy (May 30, 2010)

I am nowhere near to being an expert but that second one looks like one of those cheap "wall patch" squares they sell at Home Depot. It's peel and stick and is impossible to make look right. They sell them next to the stickers that are supposed to look like wall texture, you know-the blind DIYer section.

If I'm right, I'd pull it off and repair the hole behind it with a technique recommended by one of the people here who IS a pro and can give far better advice than I.


----------



## funfool (Oct 5, 2012)

looks to me like a junction box in the wall.
Is bad idea, but I have just textured over them and paint.
Your so called patch looks to square to me and like a cover and not a patch.
It is kinda camouflaged, but still not buried in the wall and accessible if needed.

So question is, is it really just a crappy patch, or it is a cover to a junction box?


----------



## Mstrlucky74 (Jan 19, 2013)

funfool said:


> looks to me like a junction box in the wall.
> Is bad idea, but I have just textured over them and paint.
> Your so called patch looks to square to me and like a cover and not a patch.
> It is kinda camouflaged, but still not buried in the wall and accessible if needed.
> ...


It's a patch for sure.


----------



## cdaniels (Dec 27, 2012)

It's hard to tell from just a pic but you might be better off taking off the patch and starting over.I have used the wall span patches and if they are done right they work quite well.Start by sanding it and see how flat you can get it.If you can get it close enough to mud it, go that route.


----------

